# WEEKS ONLINE TURF EQUIPMENT AUCTION MARCH 11TH



## Guest (10 mo ago)

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/489
still updating items but some good stuff so far..


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Was just looking at that. Any idea if the greens mowers in the photos come with transport tires or not? I would assume no if it's not picture but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

what you see is what you get


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

And what you see ain't always what you think it'll be like! Hah!

Looks like some really low hour stuff that's likely to blow our minds how high they go. I'll browse, but I've been taken back by how much people are paying for some of those mowers, and the conditions they are in.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

Indeed


----------



## dugue4 (10 mo ago)

How hard/expensive is it to set up shipping with the recommended 3rd part?


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

weeks auction should be able to help you with 3rd party shippers like uship to get estimates


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Still not a single Jake walk-mower in the line up. :?

Sure are a bunch of reels and accessory units though.

Couple fairly low-hour Tri-Kings too if you wanted something to mow an acre or two reel-low.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

still adding items


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> ...Couple fairly low-hour Tri-Kings too if you wanted something to mow an acre or two reel-low.


How about an acre or 3.5?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@MasterMech I'm going to be watching those tri-kings as well as the 2653a's. What do you think would be a good price on them?


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

coreystooks said:


> @MasterMech I'm going to be watching those tri-kings as well as the 2653a's. What do you think would be a good price on them?


There's a Tri King in Lawrenceville, GA on marketplace with 800hrs for $3000.. there's another with 1800hrs, for $1000


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

paulwrunge said:


> coreystooks said:
> 
> 
> > @MasterMech I'm going to be watching those tri-kings as well as the 2653a's. What do you think would be a good price on them?
> ...


I may be a poor judge, but that sure doesn't look like an 800 hour machine to me. Also, it looks like they've rattle canned the two forward cutting units.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/473025044469998/

Here is a link to the other one:

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/421595743074506/


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

dugue4 said:


> How hard/expensive is it to set up shipping with the recommended 3rd part?


I drove down to Moultrie and picked up two salvage 180sl's back in December and talked to them about shipping options. If you go the freight option, you will pay $50 for the weeks staff to drain the fluids and palletize the mower. They do have a guy who delivers via trailer in a certain mile radius for a flat fee per mile. Unfortunately, looks like you might be too far away. I crunched the numbers after renting a truck, gas and a hotel for one night came out to about the same it would've cost me to have it delivered. I wanted to check out their facility, so driving down was a good option and it was cool to check out all of the equipment on their lot.

They said they have two big buyers who purchase the bulk of the gear and than put it in conex boxes and ship them out for refurb and the resale market.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

jimbeckel said:


> dugue4 said:
> 
> 
> > How hard/expensive is it to set up shipping with the recommended 3rd part?
> ...


Well this is a bit disheartening for a guy wanting to get his first reel mower, haha.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > dugue4 said:
> ...


You'll be fine if you bid high enough. It's the wife who's really going to be disheartened with your lawn addiction. 

The 18" mowers are typically the cheapest with the 26" commanding the greatest price.

Just make sure if you want a groomer, grass basket, transport wheels...that you bid on the mower that has all of them. Adding parts after the auction can get expensive and adding a groomer is very cost prohibitive. You're much better off paying a little more for the mower that already has everything you want.

However, I have sold a lot of transport wheels to the guys who didn't buy a mower with them!  :lol: So, there's a market for that as well.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

One of the JD180 SL's I'm keeping was missing lots of parts, handle, bed knife adjustment rods, shoe and bed knife. I realized why they used this machine for parts. The head and piston was completely covered in carbon. New rings and valve lapping are in process. Machine should be in tip top shape when it's all said and done.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Rowdy said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > dugue4 said:
> ...


What type of mower are you looking to buy. I'm probably going to sell my allet with all of the cartridges, it's shippable without doing the pallet and freight option


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Well I've never seen a Week's auction and my goal may be unrealistic, but I would love to get one of the JD 180E as cheap as possible. I don't mind having a project. I noticed that all of the 180E's have groomers or verticutters attached already, though they're missing grass catchers...who knows what will happen.

And yes, the wife is already tired of my obsession and I'm only on my 2nd year....I think I'm on the right track...


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes to buying complete. You'll hear from both camps as to if the wheels and/or catcher is necessary. It's better to have than not to have and you'll always find people needing them all the time if you want to get rid of it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ...Couple fairly low-hour Tri-Kings too if you wanted something to mow an acre or two reel-low.
> ...


I would have gone for that Toro 450D I sent you but that's just me and my nostalgia. :lol:

A Tri-King could work well on your place. Similar in application to a Toro ReelMaster 3100D, just not as refined perhaps.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> @MasterMech I'm going to be watching those tri-kings as well as the 2653a's. What do you think would be a good price on them?


I have no idea. I haven't bought/sold one and they don't pop up on the auctions nearly as often as the 2653s. The Deere's will probably sell better than the Jakes, even with higher hours. Low-hour 2653a units are typically in the $8k+ range.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Bombers said:


> Yes to buying complete. You'll hear from both camps as to if the wheels and/or catcher is necessary. It's better to have than not to have and you'll always find people needing them all the time if you want to get rid of it.


I bought transport wheels for my toro gm1000 and never use them. I do use the grass catcher though


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Yes to buying complete. You'll hear from both camps as to if the wheels and/or catcher is necessary. It's better to have than not to have and you'll always find people needing them all the time if you want to get rid of it.
> ...


I haven't pulled out my transport wheels and axles in close to two years, and rarely use my catcher unless I'm trying to gauge clippings on my GM1600. I never understood the need for them, but certainly wouldn't part with them because of it.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

All that JD green and not a single 220 grass catcher. Dang.

Will be interesting to see the bidding


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

lbb091919 said:


> All that JD green and not a single 220 grass catcher. Dang.
> 
> Will be interesting to see the bidding


They'll be healthy.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

*Here's a past Weeks greens mower purchase example:	* 
$210 - Winning bid for a six year old greens mower with a groomer 
$21 - 10% buyers fee 
$18 - Sales Tax 
$35 - Pallet Fee (1/2 price due to two mowers shipped) 
$143 - Shipping (1/2 price due to two mowers shipped) 
$85 - Reel Grinding Fee 
$354 - JD Parts including: grass basket, bedknife, covers, belts, misc 
$100 - Transport Wheels (used) 
*$965* - TOTAL

It adds up pretty quickly without mentioning the tools that you might want to get started: accu-gage, lapping compound, grease gun, and impact screwdriver set to remove the old bedknife! :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> One of the JD180 SL's I'm keeping was missing lots of parts, handle, bed knife adjustment rods, shoe and bed knife. I realized why they used this machine for parts. The head and piston was completely covered in carbon. New rings and valve lapping are in process. Machine should be in tip top shape when it's all said and done.


See this what scares me. I can not do this type of engine work


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Rowdy said:


> Well this is a bit disheartening for a guy wanting to get his first reel mower, haha.


I've bought several mowers over the past few seasons, GM1000 from Facebook, Flex21 from Weeks, and a 3100 from Facebook. I also have a friend who has bought several from Facebook. By far, the worst mower I got for my money was from Weeks. I bought it because it had a groomer but the groomer was completely rusted out and destroyed. I was able to get the mower running and it is my main walking machine now but I paid way more than I should have for that dang groomer that is useless. I recommend watching Facebook Marketplace; set notifications and be patient. There are some great deals out there from time to time.

I will never buy another machine that I can't see and touch before forking out the money.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> jimbeckel said:
> 
> 
> > One of the JD180 SL's I'm keeping was missing lots of parts, handle, bed knife adjustment rods, shoe and bed knife. I realized why they used this machine for parts. The head and piston was completely covered in carbon. New rings and valve lapping are in process. Machine should be in tip top shape when it's all said and done.
> ...


I bet you could find a YouTube video and follow it step by step. I did this very thing when I rebuilt the front end on my old truck.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

lbb091919 said:


> All that JD green and not a single 220 grass catcher. Dang.
> 
> Will be interesting to see the bidding


Perusing EBay in the last few days and I've seen some JD 220 grass catchers on there.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is a bit disheartening for a guy wanting to get his first reel mower, haha.
> ...


Totally agree, Weeks allows potential buyers to walk the inventory the Saturday before the sale but, unfortunately that is not feasible for almost everyone as we are looking to keep costs down. I think the main buyers have employees inspect the lot before the sale and know what they will be bidding on. My salvage 180sl was missing the shoe ($431) bedknife ($50) clutch handle ($150) carb and air intake parts ($75) and bedknife adjustment knobs $150) plus the fact that the motor had bad carbon deposits on the head and piston (low compression, no start) qualified this machine as a donor.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

The Honda GX 120 is back together after ultrasonic cleaning and getting rid of the carbon buildup, valves were lapped and set the lash. Put it all back together and it fired right up and purred like a kitten. A few more parts to install and off to the reel grinder and it's mow time!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> > Well this is a bit disheartening for a guy wanting to get his first reel mower, haha.
> ...


Agreed. It's a gamble from weeks, and if they are indeed good, you'll see the prices start to soar at the end from the folks who have seen it in person.

That's my tip for the week- the higher priced mower to go first is usually the better condition.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a sneaky suspicion that all of the greens mowers will have another 0 added to their prices before the auction ends…


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jimbeckel said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> > All that JD green and not a single 220 grass catcher. Dang.
> ...


Haven't seen any used ones lately. New one up there for $340. No thanks.


----------



## trashpanda (Sep 24, 2021)

Did they just extend bidding a day or am I slow?


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

trashpanda said:


> Did they just extend bidding a day or am I slow?


I noticed that too. They probably are not satisfied with the bids and want to extend it to see if they can get bids up.
My $0.02 worth. :thumbup:


----------



## trashpanda (Sep 24, 2021)

Jeffersonzoysia said:


> trashpanda said:
> 
> 
> > Did they just extend bidding a day or am I slow?
> ...


My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

trashpanda said:


> Did they just extend bidding a day or am I slow?


An employee at Weeks probably put in the wrong end date. The turf auctions always end on Wednesday.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't think they are upset with the prices. All of those prices are just the floors at this point. Wait until they have 30 minutes or less on them, and the fireworks start.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

you ain't seen nothing yet..


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll have my popcorn ready, especially on that salvage 260SL.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

I can't believe the 180e's are still so low.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> I can't believe the 180e's are still so low.


There is still a lot of time, but 18" walk mowers are less popular than 22" and 26".


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

@Ware is that primarily due to size or are there known problems with them?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> @Ware is that primarily due to size or are there known problems with them?


Size for sure. Just not very many folks wanna run 18in back and forth. Everyone likes coverage, speed and larger stripes.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> *Here's a past Weeks greens mower purchase example:	*
> $210 - Winning bid for a six year old greens mower with a groomer
> $21 - 10% buyers fee
> $18 - Sales Tax
> ...


Weeks supplied all this


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > *Here's a past Weeks greens mower purchase example:	*
> ...


Nope...Pallet service was provided by Weeks, Uship was the shipper, grinding was local, JD parts came from Greenfarmparts.com, transports wheels were purchased in a miscellaneous parts pallet from Weeks.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> @Ware is that primarily due to size or are there known problems with them?


The higher number of blades on the reels make it less attractive to some. I believe 11 is the lowest count?


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

But aren't the number of blades sort of irrelevant since FOC is controlled by the electric motor? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> But aren't the number of blades sort of irrelevant since FOC is controlled by the electric motor? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


I have no experience owning a JD 180E or 220E. However, I can't see a 11 or 14 blade reel giving the same cut as a 7 blade at 1.5". Personally, I would buy a 220E just to have the option of a seven blade reel for resale purposes alone.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Anyone picked up from the auction location in Moultrie? Any specifics that would be helpful to know about?

I am planning on going myself if I win a mower. I have a 220B and I know how heavy these things are. We anyone onsite help with loading up a mower?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

claydus said:


> Anyone picked up from the auction location in Moultrie? Any specifics that would be helpful to know about?
> 
> I am planning on going myself if I win a mower. I have a 220B and I know how heavy these things are. We anyone onsite help with loading up a mower?


You'll usually have it on the ground or even on a pallet if they've moved it into their warehouse.

Drive to the back building, it's the newer one with all the cars parked behind it. Go in and show your paperwork and they'll have someone meet us back near the loading area. They've got forklifts and stuff, and can lift it all into a bed or a truck or a trailer for you.

Bring all your own straps and ramps and whatnot to secure it and unload however. It's a nice quiet drive through South Georgia and some of our agricultural centers.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

The 220e are still holding a low price


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> The 220e are still holding a low price


You shut your mouth… or else people will notice


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

claydus said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > The 220e are still holding a low price
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

The 180e's as well


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

Two Toro Flex 2100s climbing up there

#3000 • 2015 TORO FLEX 2100
High bid $1,050
ID#:32505 2015 TORO FLEX 2100 GREENSMASTER. 14 BLADE. Mileage/Hrs:2127 VIN/Serial#:04040-315000242

#3001 • 2015 TORO FLEX 2100
High bid $1,100
ID#:32502 2015 TORO FLEX 2100 GREENSMASTER. 14 BLADE. Mileage/Hrs:1988 VIN/Serial#:04040-315000240

And both have high hrs on them. Should be interesting finish. I predict these 2 end around $1,600 or more.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

$925 for a toro flex 21 not bad


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, that first round of JD walk mowers didn't look too bad either.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

ouch $1200 for the other flex 21


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

welp... so much for getting a 180E... I was high bidder with 60 seconds left


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Not bad for these two:

#3014 220E for $775
#3015 220E for $600

And someone really wanted that 220B. Looked beat up and still went for $625.


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

lbb091919 said:


> Not bad for these two:
> 
> #3014 220E for $775
> #3015 220E for $600
> ...


WOW


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

claydus said:


> welp... so much for getting a 180E... I was high bidder with 60 seconds left


Time doesn't mean much in these auctions. All lots are subject to extended bidding.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

what was the high bid on the 180e's? i was in until about $150....was hoping for a deal...


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Look at those prices go….


----------



## Guest (10 mo ago)

$$$


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

Rowdy said:


> what was the high bid on the 180e's? i was in until about $150....was hoping for a deal...


the 4 180E went over $500 each.... i maxed out at $350


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

ooof...i guess gone are the days of cheap greensmowers....


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Rowdy said:


> ooof...i guess gone are the days of cheap greensmowers....


This is probably the worst auction of the year to buy a mower. Most of these are going to be resold in a few months for profit.

The best auction prices are always in the fall and winter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> @MasterMech I'm going to be watching those tri-kings as well as the 2653a's. What do you think would be a good price on them?


Did you get one?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Ware unfortunately we just had to do a big repair on our HVAC so that took my triplex money this year, hopefully can snag one in the December auction. Sucks because that one JD sold for a good price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> @Ware unfortunately we just had to do a big repair on our HVAC so that took my triplex money this year, hopefully can snag one in the December auction. Sucks because that one JD sold for a good price.


There's always next time. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Anybody care to explain to me why #3091 2014 John Deere 2020A Pro Gator went for $18,500? It doesn't look much different than most of the other Gators that went for the $5k range. Keep in mind, I am looking at a printed thumbnail image.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Anybody care to explain to me why #3091 2014 John Deere 2020A Pro Gator went for $18,500? It doesn't look much different than most of the other Gators that went for the $5k range. Keep in mind, I am looking at a printed thumbnail image.


I don't know what they're worth, but the ProGator is more like a utility vehicle than a UTV. In addition to the dumping utility bed, they have enough payload capacity for things like a 300-gallon sprayer or a topdresser.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Ware Thanks for the info!

FWIW...Anyone who is new to the auction game should make sure to save all the stock photos of the mowers they've won. The shipping company will require "before photos" for any damage claims to be processed.


----------



## Rowdy (Apr 3, 2020)

Did anyone here land one of the 180e? I would love to know what issues, if any at all, you find when you get them home.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

a non-running 180SL just went for $600


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

claydus said:


> a non-running 180SL just went for $600


I don't feel so bad, I bought two 180sl's salvage in December for $425.00


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

claydus said:


> a non-running 180SL just went for $600


Makes you wonder if someone forgot about the auction and decided to buy a salvage unit late? A couple of the 180SL's sold for $400 & $500 earlier. :?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I bought two GM800s for probably less than 350 bucks just a few years ago. Those days are over.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I bought two GM800s for probably less than 350 bucks just a few years ago. Those days are over.


Yeah man, I'm glad I got in before everything blew up.


----------

